# Good deal or not so good deal?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just wondering -

I can get ground beef for $2.25 per pound (Canadian dollars), is this a good deal?

I am thinking it is a little high still, but would like other's opinions.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, I prefer to spend less but beef is a more expensive meet. Considering that $2.25 Canadian dollars are $2.09 American dollars I'd say that that's not much more expensive than what I pay. I usually find beef for 1.99 a lb in the grocery store. It's really up to you... is that a price that you are willing to pay? Or would you rather 1.) wait until it's on sale or 2.) buy the meat that is on "managers special" and almost expired/past the sell-by date.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm with Ashley. I aim for $1.99/lb (U.S. dollars) for beef. So it sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is from a local farmer.

He raises, butchers, and sells the meat right on his farm.

I was hoping for under $2.00 per pound, I even tried to wangle a better price for buying a larger bulk order but it was a no-go.

I think I may look around still.

Thanks guys!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, if it's organic meat than that is a darn good deal... organic beef here is, like, $5 a lb!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yeah. For organic that's an awesome price!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nope, not organic. Atleast not certified organic.

About 90% of my meat is organic (mostly because I eat this way) that I give to Stark but my regular supplier will be out for a few months so I found this new guy, but not sure if the price is good.

I usually buy my organic ground beef for $3.89 per pound which is an awsome deal, so spending $2.25 per pound for non-organic meat seems high to me. But I am not sure if this is average or not.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, keep looking around and see what you can find. I hope you can find a better price. At the very least, at least you've found a supplier _somewhere_.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think part of the answer would depend on the fattiness of the ground beef. I get 80/20 chuck for $1.99# but could get 70/30 even cheaper, often I see it on sale around $1.60# but it's too fatty for my two.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good point, Natalie. The beef I bought the other day for about $1.99 a lb was 70/30


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is considered 'lean ground beef" so I am not 100% sure what the ratio is in that. I will ask though. It's good meat and I may consider buying some but would like to hold out and find somewhere cheaper or atleast get organic beef for the same price or a little more per pound.


----------

